# Stay in Your Zone



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I never paid much attention to this when gas prices were low. When I dropped off an order then got another request, I would just accept it without paying attention to which direction I would be going. After doing this a few times I would find myself pretty far from the area I like to work.
Is it best to go back to my starting point before accepting any new requests?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It depends. Some areas are always busy so you can switch back and forth. Other areas are usually dead, so if you log out of one zone and try to log back into another you may get locked out of both.

I usually take long runs on a conditional basis, either it's close to $20 or else theres some other errand I can do while I'm in that area.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

5 min or 5 mile rules apply where applicable.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve been staying close to home. I live near several restaurants and the deliveries are usually close. When gas was cheap, if it was slow I would venture to other parts of town or sometimes to another town for a change of pace. Now, with the cost of fuel, when it gets slow I just go home.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mcwharthog said:


> I’ve been staying close to home. I live near several restaurants and the deliveries are usually close. When gas was cheap, if it was slow I would venture to other parts of town or sometimes to another town for a change of pace. Now, with the cost of fuel, when it gets slow I just go home.


If an order is going to take me to noman's land, it better be way better than $2/mile. If there are restaurants in the delivery area, $1.50-$2.00 mile and I don't care whether it is in my zone or not if I am doing GH, because they will give you loads no matter where you are.
If I am doing DD, which lately, I rarely do, It must be way over $2.00/mile, in order for me to go either to noman's land, or out of my zone.
As you can tell, I am basically saying I am not doing any DD since $2.00/mile is unicorn territory for them.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If your talking about . DD your out of the zone and they put up a yellow thing in your app ??????
Ignore this . Keep dashing as long as your busy. Its meaningless . DD is just stupid .


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> If your talking about . DD your out of the zone and they put up a yellow thing in your app ??????
> Ignore this . Keep dashing as long as your busy. Its meaningless . DD is just stupid .


The problem with that is that DD has to be VERY desperate to give you a load outside your zone, so you have to drive back to your zone.
Sometimes, they will give you a load IN your zone while you are still driving back. It is still dead miles.

GH will give you loads no matter where you are at. They are capable of sending you to the next state.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DD stands for dumb dumb


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

There's a few food districts in Kalamazoo/Portage, MI where I do them. After I do a delivery I head back to the nearest food district, which is sometimes a different one. I sit and wait in a food district rather than chase surges to save gas.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Dd is insane.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

Looks like a horribly wrong location, either on the customer's part or on the part of DD's address book for its algorithm. I'd better be on the lookout for ridiculousness like that here on UE... I had a Subway doozy from home whose restaurant location was a few miles off, and to a truck on I-94 which I successfully delivered it to, albeit likely cold with two diversions in addition to the long distance.

I actually had a dream about three offers for UE which I do that took me from home west of Paw Paw, MI to a place rather east of Kalamazoo in the state, albeit with the last one conceivably where the pickup + dropoff miles would be reasonable, but took me far, far east from the west end of the delivery area where I live for all three. I declined them all in the dream even at about $14+ for them. First one was probably into Ohio, second one was around the state line, and third one was semi-reasonable but too far east location for me. _Again, this was a dream, and not real offers with this._ Funny how I can dream about this sometimes after doing this in Kalamazoo, MI some...


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> Dd is insane.
> View attachment 622313


You could have gotten free food. Pick it up then when you see the address call support and tell them what’s up.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You could have gotten free food. Pick it up then when you see the address call support and tell them what’s up.


Yeah, but that was my friends screenshot.


----------

